# Nutrition and Cooking Tips



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bits, Pieces, tips, tricks, suggestions, to-do's, things to help eating healthier OBAAT (One Bite At A Time)!  Please Add Your Own!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2012)

_Consider poaching as a healthy alternative to frying. Cooking food in liquids such as broth, vinegar or juice making sure that the food retains its shape while cooking.  -Mayo Clinic_


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.myrecipes.com/healthy-di...ealthy+Diet)&utm_content=Google+International

Healthy Diet  > Superfoods  > Superfood: Barley
[h1]Superfood: Barley[/h1][h2] [/h2]
Improve your health by eating more barley. You can use this hearty whole grain in a variety of recipes from salads and soups to dessert.

Barley and Black Bean Salad:

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/barley-black-bean-salad-10000001732697/

Tried this recipe and it was good!  Black beans have a naturally sweet flavor, surprisingly!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 23, 2012)

_Cook meat in advance. Make soups, stews and other dishes in which you boil the meat in liquid a day or two in advance and then refrigerate it. As the dish chills, the fat hardens on the top and you can easily remove the fat.
Mayo Clinic_


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 24, 2012)

_Most legumes also contain protease inhibitors, compounds thought to suppress cancer cells and slow tumor growth. 
Food Network





_


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 31, 2012)

_Many fruits and vegetables are high in water, which provides volume but not calories. Grapefruit, for example, is about 90 percent water and has just 39 calories in a half-fruit serving. Carrots are about 88 percent water and have only 52 calories in 1 cup.
Mayo Clinic




_


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2012)

_Protein is an important part of every diet and is found in many different foods. Lean protein, the best kind, can be found in fish, skinless chicken and turkey, pork tenderloin and certain cuts of beef, like the top round. 
Food Network




_


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 5, 2012)

_Nuts are loaded with magnesium, a mineral shown to slash the risk of diabetes and perhaps even boost the sensitivity of cells to insulin.
Reader's Digest




_


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2012)

_Increase the ratio of fruits and vegetables in your meals. For example, add blueberries to your cereal in the morning. Or top your pasta with sauteed vegetables and tomato sauce. Decrease the meat portion on your plate and increase the serving size of vegetables.
Mayo Clinic




_

_  (Don't decrease it toooo much, lol!)_


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 9, 2012)

Email
Print

[h3]RELATED CONTENT[/h3]







Enlarge Photo
Bread basket is photographed in a shop in Warsaw February 7, 2012. REUTERS/Peter …

[h2]Y! VIDEOS[/h2]
1 - 3 of 12








	

		
			
		

		
	
Play Video
WNN Papers: Chocolate, It's What's …






	

		
			
		

		
	
Play Video
TechBytes (02.09.12)






Play Video
Company fined over fatal stage …

See more videos

(Reuters) - Nine out of 10 American adults consume too much salt and the leading culprit is not potato chips or popcorn but slices of bread and dinner rolls, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said on Tuesday.

Forty-four percent of salt consumed can be linked to 10 types of foods, CDC said. Bread and rolls lead the list followed by cold cuts and cured meat, pizza, poultry, soups, sandwiches, cheese, pasta dishes, meat dishes and snacks such as pretzels and potato chips.

Bread may not have much salt in a single serving, but when eaten several times a day can raise daily salt intake. A single slice of white bread could contain as many as 230 milligrams of salt, according to the CDC.

High salt intake can raise blood pressure, which can lead to heart disease and stroke, the CDC said.

The average American consumes 3,266 milligrams of salt daily, not counting salt added at the table, which is far above the recommended 2,300 milligrams, the CDC said.

For six out of 10 Americans, including those who are over age 51 or have high blood pressure or diabetes, 1,500 milligrams is the recommended daily salt limit.

Even foods that seem healthy such as cottage cheese may be high in salt, the agency reported. Even raw chicken and pork is often injected with salt.

The CDC recommended eating more fruits and vegetables and carefully reading the labels on food products to find those with the lowest salt content.

"Heart disease and stroke are leading causes of death in the United States and are largely dependent on the high rate of high blood pressure," CDC Director Dr. Thomas R. Frieden told reporters in a telephone news conference Tuesday.

One in three American adults has high blood pressure, he added.

"One of the things that is driving blood pressure up is that most adults in this country eat or drink about twice the amount of sodium as is recommended," Frieden said. "Most of that extra sodium comes from common grocery store and restaurant items and a very small proportion from the salt shaker at the table."

Nearly two-thirds of the salt consumed by Americans is found in store products, 24.8 percent from restaurants and the remainder from other sources such as vending machines and the home salt shaker, the study found.

Salt per calorie of food consumed was much higher at restaurants than from store-bought food, the CDC said.

Frieden recommended that food producers and restaurants voluntarily reduce the amount of salt in their food. A 25-percent drop in the salt content of the top 10 sodium sources would save 28,000 lives a year, he added. It would also give consumers more choice, he said.

"People can choose how much food to add at the table," he said. "They can't take it out once it's there."

The Grocery Manufacturer's Association said that the food industry has been trying to reduce the salt content of thousands of products while keeping it tasty for consumers.

"While progress is being made, reducing sodium in products without affecting the taste or consumer acceptance of products is no easy task," the industry group said in a statement emailed to Reuters.

The group said that challenges of reducing salt include finding substitutes for it that maintain the taste, and making sure that food safety standards are met because salt is a major preservative in many foods.

(Editing by Greg McCune)


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 12, 2012)

_Protein is crucial for tissue repair, building and preserving muscle, and making important enzymes and hormones. 
Food Network




_

_And, meat is protein!_


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 15, 2012)

_Nuts help keep blood sugar steady because they're rich in monounsaturated fat. Fat slows the digestion process, so glucose enters the bloodstream more gradually. 
Reader's Digest




_


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

Lot's of good info here pops thanks for posting it up


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 20, 2012)

_The folate found in spinach, endive, and romaine can help your brain age gracefully; diets high in the B vitamin protected 50- to 85-year-old subjects against cognitive declines, in a study at Tufts University.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2012)

_Almonds and pistachios have impressive cholesterol-lowering powers: in separate studies at the University of Toronto and Penn State University, eating two handfuls a day dropped subjects evil LDL by 9.4 and 11.6 percent, respectively.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




_


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow Pops, you've been busy.

I just noted your barley post above,  also don't forget spelt and farro (whole grain not flour).


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 4, 2012)

_If you've succumbed to a craving and bought a box of cookies or some other trigger food and start to feel bad while eating it, destroy it. "Don't just throw it away; run water over it, ruin it. You'll feel a sense of accomplishment that you've licked your binge," says Caroline Apovian
Reader's Digest




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 4, 2012)

werdwolf said:


> Wow Pops, you've been busy.
> 
> I just noted your barley post above,  also don't forget spelt and farro (whole grain not flour).




Spelt:
[h2]Nutrition[/h2]









Spelt, without and with husks

Spelt contains about 57.9 percent carbohydrates  (excluding 9.2 percent fibre), 17.0 percent protein  and 3.0 percent fat, as well asdietary minerals  and vitamins.[sup][7][/sup]  As it contains a moderate amount of gluten, it is suitable for some baking. Because spelt contains gluten, it is not suitable for people with coeliac disease.[sup][8][/sup]  Nonetheless, many other people with allergies  or intolerances to common wheat  can tolerate spelt.[sup][9][/sup][sup][10][/sup][sup][11][/sup]

Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz) Energy1,415 kJ (338 kcal)Carbohydrates70.19 g- Starch53.92 g- Dietary fibre10.7 gFat2.43 g- polyunsaturated1.258 gProtein14.57 gWater11.02 gThiamine (vit. B[sub]1[/sub])0.364 mg (32%)Riboflavin (vit. B[sub]2[/sub])0.113 mg (9%)Niacin (vit. B[sub]3[/sub])6.843 mg (46%)Vitamin B[sub]6[/sub]0.230 mg (18%)Folate  (vit. B[sub]9[/sub])45 μg (11%)Vitamin E0.79 mg (5%)Iron4.44 mg (34%)Magnesium136 mg (38%)Phosphorus401 mg (57%)Zinc3.28 mg (35%)Percentages are relative to US recommendations  for adults.
Source: USDA Nutrient Database 
Spelt, uncooked[h2][edit]Products[/h2]
Spelt flour is becoming more easily available, being sold in British  supermarkets since 2007.[sup][12][/sup]  Spelt is also sold in the form of a coarse pale bread, similar in colour and in texture to light rye breads but with a slightly sweet and nutty flavour. Biscuits and crackers are also produced, but are more likely to be found in a specialty bakery or health food store than in a regular grocer's shop.

Spelt pasta  is also available in health food stores and specialty shops.

Dutch jenever  makers distill a special kind of gin made with spelt as a curiosity gin marketed for connoisseurs.[sup][_citation needed_][/sup]Beer  brewed from spelt is sometimes seen in Bavaria[sup][13][/sup]  and spelt is distilled to make vodka in Poland[sup][14][/sup]  and elsewhere.[sup][15][/sup][sup][16][/sup]

Spelt matzo  is baked in Israel  for Passover  and is available in some American  grocery stores.

Flour from sprouted spelt grains is increasingly available throughout North America in grocery and health food stores.

In Germany, the unripe spelt grains are dried  and eaten as _Grünkern_  ('green grain').

Spelt is also sold as rolled flakes. Available in the bulk section of Supermarkets or Health Food Stores Stores (USA), it can be substituted for or combined with other grain flakes in oatmeal, granola, cookies, etc.
[h2][edit][/h2]
Farro:
[h1]Farro[/h1]
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Triticum dicoccum 




 Scientific classification Kingdom:PlantaeDivision:MagnoliophytaClass:LiliopsidaOrder:PoalesFamily:PoaceaeSubfamily:PooideaeTribe:TriticeaeGenus:TriticumSpecies:T. dicoccumBinomial name *Triticum dicoccum*
L. 

*Farro*  is a food product consisting of the grains  of certain wheat  species in whole form. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking over night). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads  and soups. It is sometimes ground into flour  and used to make pasta  or bread.
[h2][edit]Definition[/h2]
There is much confusion or disagreement about exactly what farro is. Emmer, spelt, and einkorn  are called _farro_  in Italy, sometimes (but not always) distinguished as _farro medio,_  _farro grande,_  and _farro piccolo,_  respectively.[sup][1][/sup]  Regional differences in what is grown locally and eaten as farro, as well as similarities between the three grains, may explain the confusion. Barley  and farro may be used interchangeably because of their similar characteristics. Spelt is much more commonly grown in Germany  andSwitzerland  and, though called dinkel there, is eaten and used in much the same way, and might therefore be considered farro.Common wheat  may also be prepared and eaten much like farro, in which form it is often referred to as wheatberries.
[h2][edit]Sizes[/h2]
Sometimes the three are distinguished by the terms *farro piccolo*, *farro medio,*  and *farro grande,*  which according to some sources are specifically einkorn (_Triticum monococcum_), emmer (_Triticum dicoccum_), and spelt (_Triticum spelta_), respectively.[sup][1][/sup]While these names reflect the general size difference between these three grains, there are landraces  of each that are smaller or larger than the typical size and cross into the size range of the others. Emmer is by far the most common variety grown in Italy, in certain mountain regions of Tuscany  and Abruzzo.
[h2][edit]References[/h2]
^ [sup]_*a*_[/sup]  [sup]_*b*_[/sup]  Farro in Italy  PDF

Thank you!  Great to know!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

_Legumes lower artery-clogging LDL (bad) cholesterol, and they dont spur the blood sugar spikes that can take a toll on your heart over time and lead to diabetes.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




_


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great info Pops. I've started adding more fish into our diet, cut back on mayo, sour cream and the like and use avocado, olive oil and more fresh herbs and spices.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

_When eating out, split a meal with your spouse or friend.
Mayo Clinic





_

Linda and I just did that at our favorite Italian Restaurant: Mama Mia's on Magnolia in Fort Worth.  Went there for lunch, we split an antipasto salad and a Italian Sub Sandwich, had olive oil and balsamic vinegar instead of butter on the rolls they served, and balsamic vinegar on the salad!  Half the price, filled us up and was delicious!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks for the great info Pops. I've started adding more fish into our diet, cut back on mayo, sour cream and the like and use avocado, olive oil and more fresh herbs and spices.




Wonderful, take it one-bite-at-a-time and eat healthier but with satisfaction, enjoy your meal!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Pops for keeping us informed and encouraged!!!! Personally I can eat fish and veggies, but hubby likes his red meat, and since he's only home on weekends, I still add in the veggies or salads and give him his elk or venison, which is pretty healthy.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, it is lean meat, just be sure to trim as much fat that you can get away with, without him noticing, lol!


SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks Pops for keeping us informed and encouraged!!!! Personally I can eat fish and veggies, but hubby likes his red meat, and since he's only home on weekends, I still add in the veggies or salads and give him his elk or venison, which is pretty healthy.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

_Although olive oil has great health benefits, it also has a lot of calories. Its 100 percent fat, and like all liquid oils, contains about 120 calories per tablespoon.
Food Network




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, this one is NOT that healthy, but it is ok to cheat once in a while!  And, of course, you can make them as gifts for "everyone else"!

Classic Vanilla Marshmallows







Pillowy-soft marshmallows are easy to make at home: Make a hot sugar syrup, whip it with gelatin, and let the mixture set before cutting and dusting with a powdered-sugar-and-cornstarch coating. The marshmallows make fun gifts, and they’re unbeatable on top of hot chocolate  or melted ins’mores. Watch Shauna Sever, author of _CHOW Tip video.
*Special equipment:*  A reliable candy/fat thermometeris crucial for getting an accurate read on the syrup.

*Game plan:*  This marshmallow batter can also be cut into shapes with cookie cutters or used to pipe out marshmallow chicks for Easter._


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 14, 2012)

_Omega-3 fats in seafood protect against heart disease, and recent research has also linked them to lower rates of both depression and Alzheimers disease.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 21, 2012)

_Consider sauteing as a healthy cooking alternative. Cooking food rapidly with a small amount of oil in a hot pan. For some recipes *you can use broth, nonstick cooking spray or water in place of oil.
Mayo Clinic




*_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 21, 2012)

_Traditional Mediterranean herbs such as sage and oregano help battle insulin resistance, a blunting of the bodys ability to balance blood sugar that can raise risks of heart disease and stroke by 28 and 64 percent, respectively.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Trim off any visible, solid fat from meat and poultry. This includes the skin on poultry. When roasting a whole chicken or turkey, leave the skin on during cooking, but remove it and the fat underneath before eating. Also, remove any visible fat from pork and beef after cooking.
Mayo Clinic*

*See "Naked Dixee Chicks" in my sig line at the bottom of this post on skinning a chicken and just how much fat there is! **




*


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

_Steam vegetables. Then dress them up with flavored vinegars, herbs and spices.
Mayo Clinic




_


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Most vegetables salad greens, asparagus, green beans, broccoli and zucchini, for example are low in calories but high in volume. Each vegetable serving is about 25 calories, and typical serving sizes are 1 cup raw, a half-cup cooked or 2 cups leafy vegetables. Some vegetables are starchy such as corn, potatoes, sweet potatoes and winter squash and contain more calories, about 70 calories in a half-cup serving.
Mayo Clinic




*


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119341/healthy-smoked-turkey-works-bagel-sanwich#post_788817

Check out this post from the poultry section... looks delicious!


----------



## scrappynadds (Mar 26, 2012)

Pops let not forget our fury friends the rabbit is a great health alternative meat......


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Sipping red wine has long been linked to lower heart-disease risk, but an alcoholic drink isnt the only way to get that benefit. Purple grape juice proved just as effective at lowering total and LDL cholesterol, in animal experiments conducted at the University of Scranton in Pennsylvania.
AARP 'Miracle Diet'




  *


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have any recipes or places good to purchase rabbit?


Scrappynadds said:


> Pops let not forget our fury friends the rabbit is a great health alternative meat......


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is now going on my shopping list!  I've tried and tried drinking a glass of wine a day and just can't do it.  But, Grape Juice shouldn't be a problem, it is 100% natural, no sweeteners in it!
 


Pops6927 said:


> *Sipping red wine has long been linked to lower heart-disease risk, but an alcoholic drink isnt the only way to get that benefit. Purple grape juice proved just as effective at lowering total and LDL cholesterol, in animal experiments conducted at the University of Scranton in Pennsylvania.
> AARP 'Miracle Diet'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Drain fat after cooking. After cooking ground meat, drain the fat from the pan and rinse the meat with hot water. Blot the meat with a paper towel to remove the water.
Mayo Clinic




  *


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Although garlic and onions may lack the vibrant colors of other vegetables, they contain diallyl sulfide and saponins, compounds that add distinctive flavors to our recipes and fight cancer and heart disease. 
Food Network




*


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lemon Holiday Salad

1 pkg Lemon Jello[emoji]174[/emoji] Gelatin 3 oz. (Sugar-Free if Available)

1 can 7-Up[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 can Dole[emoji]174[/emoji] Crushed Pineapple 8 oz.

1 cup hot water

1 carrot

pinch of salt

in a bowl, add Lemon Jello[emoji]174[/emoji] Gelatin powder, pinch of salt

heat 1 cup water in microwave 3 minutes or until hot, pour in bowl

drain Dole[emoji]174[/emoji] Crushed Pineapple into a strainer, capturing juice in a container

pour juice into 1 cup measuring cup and fill to 8 oz with 7-Up[emoji]174[/emoji] soda

add crushed pineapple to mix

add juice/soda to mix

grate a peeled carrot into mix and stir all

pour into favorite holiday dish, let set in refrigerator 4 hours

Serve with mayo

Serving suggestion:  bed of lettuce, split banana, salad, mayo, chopped nuts








Serving Suggestion:







Delicious, satisfying, and much-reduced calories instead of cheesecake, ice cream or other high-cal desserts or confectionaries!

Further trim the calories and increase health benefits with sugar-free lemon gelatin, lo-cal lo-fat mayo, unsalted nuts and Diet 7-Up[emoji]174[/emoji]!  Try it, you'll love it!  Getting the grandkids hooked on it too!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 9, 2012)

My kids, however, have an entirely different opinion, they grew up with it and now detest it because we always serve it, lol!  So, if we get the grandkids loving it, then they''ll bug Mom and Dad to make it, lol!  Yes, I forwarded the recipe to both of them, too, lol!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Lean meats and dairy contribute valuable minerals like calcium, iron, selenium and zinc. These are not only essential for building bones, and forming and maintaining nerve function, but also for fighting cancer, forming blood cells and keeping immune systems robust. 
Food Network




*


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Expand your grain repertoire with whole-grain complements, such as kasha, brown rice, wild rice, bulgur or whole-wheat tortillas.
Mayo Clinic




*


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 15, 2012)

_Protein is an important part of every diet and is found in many different foods. Lean protein, the best kind, can be found in fish, skinless chicken and turkey, pork tenderloin and certain cuts of beef, like the top round. 
Food Network




_


----------



## pops6927 (May 5, 2012)

*Homemade Marshmallow Crème*


*





Marshmallow crème doesn’t have to come out of a jar, as Shauna Sever, author of dark chocolate ice cream.*_
*Special equipment:  A reliable candy/fat thermometer  is crucial for getting an accurate read on the syrup in this recipe.*

*Recipe:*






[h1]Homemade Marshmallow Fluff[/h1]
Adapted from "Marshmallow Madness!" by Shauna Sever







TIME/SERVINGS

*Total:*  30 mins

*Makes:*  About 2 1/2 cups

*INGREDIENTS*
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup water
1/8 teaspoon fine salt
2 large egg whites, at room temperature
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1.  Stir together the sugar, corn syrup, water, and salt in a small saucepan over high heat. Bring to a
boil, stirring occasionally, until the mixture reaches 240°F on a candy/fat thermometer.

2.  Place the egg whites and cream of tartar in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk
attachment. Start whipping the egg whites to soft peaks on medium speed. (The goal is to have the
egg whites whipped and ready, waiting for your syrup to be drizzled in. If they’re whipping faster
than your syrup is coming to temperature, just stop the mixer until the syrup is ready.)

3.  When the syrup reaches 240°F, reduce the mixer speed to low and slowly drizzle about 2 tablespoons
of syrup into the egg whites to warm them. (If you add too much syrup at once, the whites will
scramble.) Slowly drizzle in the rest of the syrup. Increase the speed to medium high and whip
until the marshmallow crème is stiff and glossy, about 7 minutes. Add in the vanilla and whip 2
minutes more. Use immediately or refrigerate stored in an airtight container for up to 2 weeks.



SOURCE: http://www.chow.com/recipes/30296-homemade-marshmallow-creme

Made this for Memorial Day and took it to our son's house for him; one big complaint he had coming to Texas is that they didn't have Marshmallow Fluff here, which he loved.  He loved it!  We mocked up a sticker I printed off Google images and pasted to a jar; but I've added a disclaimer to this pic that this is NOT THE Marshmallow Fluff, it is a home made recipe similar to it; not trying to cause any infringements at all:







1 of 1Copyright [emoji]169[/emoji]2012 CBS Interactive. All Rights Reserved_


----------



## pops6927 (May 17, 2012)

*Drink two glasses of water and eat an ounce of nuts (6 walnuts, 12 almonds or 20 peanuts). Within 20 minutes, this can extinguish your craving and dampen your appetite by changing your body chemistry, says RD's "Health IQ" columnist Michael F. Roizen, MD. 
Reader's Digest




  *


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 17, 2012)

Great stuff.

Drink a glass of milk before every meal. Just like Pops said, liquid and healthy snacks just before eating / cooking will help you shrink your portion.

I just found this post and I have some great tasting food & desert to fit the category.

Exercise is key but you are what you eat.


----------



## pops6927 (May 29, 2012)

*Lycopene, the plant chemical responsible for the ruby red of tomatoes and watermelon, is believed to fight cancer and promote heart health. 
Food Network




*


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2012)

*Citrus fruits are loaded with soluble fiber which lowers cholesterol, maintains healthy blood sugar levels, and helps you to manage your weight.
Food Network




  *


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2012)

While I'm cooking dinner, I end up drinking a couple 16 oz glasses of ice water and that really curbs my appetite. I also take my time when eating and that way I feel full sooner and stop eating as soon as I do. That helps a lot.

I had no idea about the grape juice, I always have a bottle unsweetened grape juice and unsweetened red grapefruit juice in the fridge. Even though I do like an occasional glass of red wine!

Some good stuff here!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 7, 2012)

To help control portions my wife bought her a food scale. Its helped her a lot. We also cut out a lot of bad things out of our diet. The hard thing for me is changing all my recipes to help her and subsequently my diet. Iv used pulled smoked chicken instead of pp in sammies with a lighter version of the bbq sauce I make on the side. This weekend Im trying a turkey fatty with a grilled salad.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Extra-virgin olive oil has the highest concentration of Vitamin E and antioxidants. 
Food Network




  *


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 11, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> While I'm cooking dinner, I end up drinking a couple 16 oz glasses of ice water and that really curbs my appetite. I also take my time when eating and that way I feel full sooner and stop eating as soon as I do. That helps a lot.
> 
> I had no idea about the grape juice, I always have a bottle unsweetened grape juice and unsweetened red grapefruit juice in the fridge. Even though I do like an occasional glass of red wine!
> 
> Some good stuff here!


Are you on any antidepressant medications?  Grapefruit Juice (and no other, ONLY grapefruit juice) can mess up antidepressant medications.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Most legumes also contain protease inhibitors, compounds thought to suppress cancer cells and slow tumor growth. 
Food Network




  *

Well-known legumes include alfalfa, clover, peas, beans, lentils, lupins,mesquite, carob, soy, and peanuts. Locust trees (_Gleditsia_  or _Robinia_), wisteria, and the Kentucky coffeetree  (_Gymnocladus dioicus_) are also legumes.[sup][1][/sup]They are referred in India as Kathod or pulses [sup][2][/sup]


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Onions are beneficial to health*

*What would life be like without onions? *The onion

has been used as an ingredient in various dishes for thousands of years by many cultures around the world. World onion production is steadily increasing so that onion is now the second most important horticultural crop after tomatoes.

There are many different varieties of onion, red, yellow, white, and green, each with their own unique flavor, from very strong to mildly sweet. Onions can be eaten raw, cooked, fried, dried or roasted. They are commonly used to flavor dips, salads, soups, spreads, stir-fry and other dishes.

Onions (Allium cepa) belong to the lily family, the same family as garlic, leeks, chives, scallions and shallots.There are over 600 species of Allium, distributed all over Europe, North America, Northern Africa and Asia. The plants can be used as ornamentals, vegetables, spices, or as medicine. There are over 120 different documented uses of the Alliums.

Onion and other Allium vegetables are characterized by their rich content of thiosulfinates, sulfides, sulfoxides, and other odoriferous sulfur compounds. The cysteine sulfoxides are primarily responsible for the onion flavor and produce the eye-irritating compounds that induce lacrimation. The thiosulfinates exhibit antimicrobial properties. Onion is effective against many bacteria including Bacillus subtilis, Salmonella, and E. coli. Onion is not as potent as garlic since the sulfur compounds in onion are only about one-quarter the level found in garlic.

The Value of Onions

Onions have a variety of medicinal effects. Early American settlers used wild onions to treat colds, coughs, and asthma, and to repel insects. In Chinese medicine, onions have been used to treat angina, coughs, bacterial infections, and breathing problems.

The World Health Organization (WHO) supports the use of onions for the treatment of poor appetite and to prevent atherosclerosis. In addition, onion extracts are recognized by WHO for providing relief in the treatment of coughs and colds, asthma and bronchitis. Onions are known to decrease bronchial spasms. An onion extract was found to decrease allergy-induced bronchial constriction in asthma patients.

Onions are a very rich source of fructo-oligosaccharides. These oligomers stimulate the growth of healthy bifidobacteria and suppress the growth of potentially harmful bacteria in the colon. In addition, they can reduce the risk of tumors developing in the colon.

Cardiovascular Help

Onions contain a number of sulfides similar to those found in garlic which may lower blood lipids and blood pressure. In India, communities that never consumed onions or garlic had blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels substantially higher, and blood clotting times shorter, than the communities that ate liberal amounts of garlic and onions. Onions are a rich source of flavonoids, substances known to provide protection against cardiovascular disease. Onions are also natural anticlotting agents since they possess substances with fibrinolytic activity and can suppress platelet-clumping. The anticlotting effect of onions closely correlates with their sulfur content.

Cancer Prevention

Onion extracts, rich in a variety of sulfides, provide some protection against tumor growth. In central Georgia where Vidalia onions are grown, mortality rates from stomach cancer are about one-half the average level for the United States. Studies in Greece have shown a high consumption of onions, garlic and other allium herbs to be protective against stomach cancer.

Chinese with the highest intake of onions, garlic, and other Allium vegetables have a risk of stomach cancer 40 percent less than those with the lowest intake. Elderly Dutch men and women with the highest onion consumption (at least one-half onion/day) had one-half the level of stomach cancer compared with those consuming no onions at all.

Western Yellow, New York Bold, and Northern Red onions have the richest concentration of flavonoids and phenolics, providing them with the greatest antioxidant and anti-proliferative activity of 10 onions tested. The mild-tasting Western White and Vidalia onions had the lowest antioxidant content and lowest anti-proliferative activity. The consumer trend to increasingly purchase the less pungent, milder onion varieties may not be the best, since the onions with a stronger flavor and higher astringency appear to have superior health-promoting properties.

Use and Safety

Onions have a universal appeal. They are safely consumed by most people. However, consuming large quantities of onions can lead to stomach distress and gastrointestinal irritation that may result in nausea and diarrhea. There are no known interactions with drugs except that they can potentiate the action of anticoagulants.

Conclusion

Onions, and other Allium species, are highly valued herbs possessing culinary and medicinal value. Some of their beneficial properties are seen after long-term usage. Onion may be a useful herb for the prevention of cardiovascular disease, especially since they diminish the risk of blood clots. Onion also protects against stomach and other cancers, as well as protecting against certain infections. Onion can improve lung function, especially in asthmatics. The more pungent varieties of onion appear to possess the greatest concentration of health-promoting phytochemicals.

Author: Winston Craig, MPH, PhD, RD.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2012)

oldschoolbbq
O.T.B.S. member #182





 
offline

2,839 Posts. Joined 7/2008
Location: NW Ohio - outside Toledo
Select All Posts By This User

I was surfing ,out of boredom, and found a good YAWYE discussion . Vert interesting and it seems to say BBQed meat is a food to help maintain a normal Insulin level.  This is a good read...

http://diabetes.webmd.com/features/diabetic-diet-6-foods-control-blood-sugar

Hope you had a great 4th. , have a great weekend and ...

REMEMBER TO SMOKE HAPPY  :)-
STAN - aka -  OLDSCHOOLBBQ

Article:  (Thank you so much, oldschoolbbq!)

Diabetic Diet: 6 Foods That May Help Control Blood Sugar

While there's no substitute for a balanced diabetic diet, adding certain foods may help those with diabetes keep sugar levels in check.

Save This Article For Later

Share this:

Font size:AAA

By Katherine Kam

WebMD Feature Reviewed by John A. Seibel, MD

Coffee and cinnamon have made headlines recently as foods that might be able to cut the risk of diabetes or help to improve blood sugar levels. But don't get the idea that such foods are magic bullets for your diabetic diet, experts warn.

"None of this is a magic potion for diabetes," says American Dietetic Association spokeswoman Cathy Nonas, RD. It's still important for people with diabetes to eat a balanced diabetic diet and exercise to help manage the disease, she says.

Traveling With Diabetes

If you have diabetes, traveling requires extra planning. Changes in meal patterns, activity levels, and time zones can affect your blood sugar levels with diabetes. That's why it's important to have some key reminders to make traveling with diabetes much easier:

Read the Traveling With Diabetes article > >

Nevertheless, some foods, such as white bread, are converted almost right away to blood sugar, causing a quick spike. Other foods, such as brown rice, are digested more slowly, causing a lower and gentler change in blood sugar.

If you are trying to follow a healthy diabetic diet, here are six that may help to keep your blood sugar in check.

Oatmeal

Oatmeal can help control blood sugar -- but don't get the sweetened kind.

"Even though it's a carbohydrate, it's a very good carbohydrate," American Dietetic Association spokeswoman Marisa Moore, RD, LD, tells WebMD. Because it's high in soluble fiber, "it's slower to digest and it won't raise your blood sugar as much or as quickly. It's going to work better at controlling blood sugar over time."

Not only does this high-quality carbohydrate offer a steadier source of energy than white bread, it can also help with weight loss. The soluble fiber in oats "helps to keep us feeling fuller longer," Moore says.

That's important for people with type 2 diabetes, who tend to be overweight. "If you reduce the weight, you usually significantly improve the glucose control," Nonas says.

Barley isn't as popular as oats. But there's some evidence that barley, which is also high in soluble fiber, may also help with blood glucose control. Kay Behall, PhD, a research nutritionist at the USDA Beltsville Human Nutrition Research Center, has studied barley, and she suggests that people try eating boiled pearl barley in place of rice.

Besides oats and barley, Moore adds, "most whole grains are going to be a great choice for a person with diabetes."

Broccoli, Spinach, and Green Beans

Add plenty of nonstarchy vegetables, such as broccoli, spinach, and green beans, to your diabetic diet, diabetes experts say. These foods are high in fiber and low in carbohydrates, which make them ideal for people with diabetes.

In contrast, starchy vegetables include peas, potatoes, corn, winter squash, and lima beans. There's no need to cut them from the diet, Moore says. "They do give us additional nutrients. We want to maintain balance." But because starchy vegetables have more carbohydrates and raise blood sugar more, it's important to stick to proper portion sizes, she says.

There's new evidence, too, that vegetables are healthy for people with diabetes.

Broccoli, Spinach, and Green Beans continued...

Researchers have found that a low-fat vegan diet may help type 2 diabetes patients to better manage their disease. In a study published in DiabetesCare, 43% of people with type 2 diabetes who followed a low-fat vegan diet for 22 weeks reduced the need to take diabetes medications. That's compared to only 26% who adhered to the diet recommended by the American Diabetes Association.

On average, the vegan group also lost more weight and lowered levels of bad cholesterol. Because people with diabetes are more prone to heart disease, eating with heart health in mind matters as much as blood sugar control, Moore says.

Strawberries

Some diabetes patients shy away from strawberries because of their sweetness, says Moore. But a cup of strawberries makes for a healthy snack that won't raise blood sugar too much. They're a much better option than a cookie or candy bar.

"They're pretty low in calories and carbohydrates," she says. What's more, strawberries are high in fiber and water, so people will feel fuller longer. The longer that people with diabetes can stay full, the fewer carbohydrates they'll consume overall, she says.

Salmon and Lean Meats

Meats, which are high in protein, don't affect blood sugar as much as carbohydrates, Nonas says. When eaten in proper portions, fish, skinless chicken breast, and lean cuts of meat are good choices for diabetic diets.

Moore says salmon is an especially smart option because it also contains heart-healthy omega-3 fatty acids. And 65% of people with diabetes die from either heart attack or stroke," she says.

Meat is also a source of chromium, a mineral that enables insulin to function properly and helps the body to metabolize carbohydrates.

Some people with type 2 diabetes take chromium picolinate supplements to try to keep blood sugar under control. But according to the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine, there's not enough evidence to show that the supplements actually help.

Sparkling Water

Trying to break a sugary soda habit? Or just tired of guzzling diet sodas day after day?

Go for sugar-free sparkling waters, Moore says. The carbonated beverages come in various flavors, including tangerine, grapefruit, and apple-pear. "They take away the desire for something bubbly," she says.

Many sparkling waters have no carbohydrates or calories -- a boon not just for blood sugar levels, but weight control, too.

Cinnamon

Cinnamon has been in the news lately as a spice that may have insulin-like effects and help reduce blood sugar levels in people with diabetes. 

In a recent German study, researchers randomly assigned 79 patients who had type 2 diabetes into two groups. For four months, the test group took a cinnamon extract three times a day, while the control group took a placebo. At the end, those on the cinnamon extract had lowered their fasting blood sugar levels by 10.3%, compared to 3.4% for the control group. The scientists concluded that the cinnamon extract seemed to have a moderate effect in reducing blood sugar levels in diabetes patients, especially among those who had more trouble controlling blood sugar.

Before doctors can start recommending cinnamon for diabetes, more studies need to be done. But Moore says it certainly can't hurt to sprinkle the aromatic spice regularly onto your morning oatmeal.

Further Reading:

Slideshow: 12 Lifestyle Tips to Avoid Diabetes Complications

10 Diabetes Diet Myths

Is One Diabetes Diet Better Than Others?

Facial Fracture

Successful Dieting Diabetics Do Well

4 Systems for Diabetes Meal Planning

Stock Your Kitchen for Diabetes Health

See All Diabetes Diet Topics

Top Picks

Diabetes Warning Signs and Risk Factors

Dos and Don'ts: Diabetes and Alcohol Consumption

Slideshow: Managing Your Blood Sugar

Diabetes and Your Sex Life Quiz

Is Your Type 2 Diabetes Under Control?

Slideshow: Understanding Type 1 Diabetes


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2012)

_*Whole wheat and oats retain their fiber-rich bran and germ, they safeguard against the insulin surges that refined carbohydrates cause.  Quaker Steel-Cut Oats[emoji]174[/emoji] are a good example.*
'




_


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have switched to steel-cut oats myself, they have a coarser, nuttier taste that is enjoyable.  They are a full-cook oatmeal; about 20-25 minutes, worth waiting for!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 25, 2012)

I switched to those too! I liked the Old Fashioned Oatmeal but these are pretty good too!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2012)

Easy Quick Pickles








Quick pickles are the simplest pickles to make and can last about a month in the refrigerator without any complicated canning steps. All you need to do is make a simple brine of vinegar, water, salt, sugar, and some toasted mustard seeds and peppercorns, then pour it over the vegetables. You can use almost any vegetable, like cucumbers, baby carrots, cauliflower, green beans, zucchini, or even okra, and after one day’s pickling time, they’re ready to go on your favorite sandwich  or burger. Feel free to experiment with the brine by using different spices like coriander, dill seeds, or chile flakes.
*What to buy:*  Don’t confuse packaged baby-cut carrots—which are mature carrots whittled into a smaller “baby” size—with fresh green-topped baby carrots. True baby carrots are tender, immature carrots with their skin intact.

*Special equipment:*  You can use glass jars like these  to make the pickles in. The wide mouth allows you to easily fit the vegetables inside, and the glass lets you see what you’re doing, as well as not absorbing any off odors from the pickles.

*Game plan:*  If the baby carrots are smaller than 1/2 inch in diameter, you can leave them whole. Peeling them is optional, but make sure you give them a good scrub.

These pickles will last in the refrigerator for up to 1 month.

Click here to watch the CHOW Test Kitchen’s Christine Gallary make these simple pickles in our Easiest Way video series.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2012)

_Not every food has to be "perfect." When eating a food high in fat, salt or sugar, select other foods that are low in these ingredients. 
Nutrition Made Easy




_


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 17, 2012)

_If you miss out on any food group one day, make up for it the next. Your food choices over several days should fit together into a healthy pattern. _

_Nutrition Made Easy




_


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 18, 2012)

*High-fiber foods such as vegetables, fruits and whole grains not only provide volume, but also take longer to digest, making you feel full longer.*

*Mayo Clinic




  *


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 20, 2012)

Found this cereal at Walmart, about2.79 / box (price shown if you want to order a dozen of them but readily available on the shelf)

It has good nutritional value of 10g fiber, 7g protein and less than 1g of sugar!

I got it home and tasted it and it was kind of bland.  However, I mixed the box with a jar of unsalted peanuts and 2 tablespoons of Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] 0-calorie sugar substitute, and a bit of salt.  Stored it in a glass jar and makes a great snack when you've got the munchies.  Also have a jar of raisins there too; can't have a lot because of the sugar content, but now and then its a nice snacking addition!  How to eat snacks smart!  The whole nutty grains mix with the nuts, a legume, and are delicious!













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Aug 20, 2012











Uncle Sam Original Cereal, 10 oz (Pack of 12)
(1)



10g fiber
7g protein
Less than 1g sugar


Online

$52.09

•
This home free  item
*ships free*  with $45
order of Home Free it


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 20, 2012)

I've seen that cereal before...might be okay to add to yogurt.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Choose low-fat marinades. Marinades can enhance flavor, tenderize meat and keep food moist while cooking. Choose low-fat marinades, such as mixtures of herbs or spices with wine, soy sauce, cider vinegar or lemon juice.
Mayo Clinic




  *


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 15, 2012)

Drink 8 glasses of *ice water *every day. Cold water speeds up your metabolism while keeping you hydrated.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 27, 2012)

_*“The doctor of the future will no longer treat the human frame with drugs, but rather will cure and prevent disease with nutrition.” ~ Thomas Edison*_


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nancy L. Baskin Michlin
4 hours ago  near Fort Worth  · 


[h5]‎9 Fruits You Can Use to Replace Medications

1. Apricot. Apricots contain beta-carotene which stops radicals from damaging the inner structures of the organism and it is also very useful for our eyes. In our body, the beta-carotene form the A vitamin which prevent from developing a series of cancer diseases, especially the skin cancer. One fruit contain 17 calories 1 gram of carbohydrates and does not contain any fats.
Apricots are an excellent source of beta-carotene and are useful in reducing infections or skin problems. They are a good source of iron and potassium. Fresh juice of apricot leaves is useful in skin diseases. It can be applied with beneficial results in scabies, eczema, sun burn and itching of the skin due to cold exposure. Apricots have an alkaline reaction in the system. They aid the digestion, if consumed before a meal. The fruit is highly valued as a gentle laxative and is beneficial in the treatment of constipation. The fresh juice of apricots, when mixed with glucose or honey forms a very cooling and soothing drink during fevers. Its many benefits include quenching the thirst, and eliminating waste products from the body. In addition, it tones up the eyes, stomach, liver, heart and nerves by supplying minerals and vitamins.

Advice: Try to buy apricots while there are still hard (green). When the apricots become soft, they begin to lose their nourishing properties.

2. Avocados. The oleic acid and the unsaturated fats containing in this fruit decrease the level of cholesterol and increase the quantity of high density lipoproteins. Beside that avocado contain a large quantity of cellulose, iron and vitamin C. One piece contains 81 calories, 8 grams of fats and 3 grams of carbohydrates. In order to fasten the ripping process put avocados in a closed plastic bag with an apple or a banana.
Advice: Try to replace the mayonnaise in your sandwiches with pieces of avocado.

3. Raspberries. Raspberries contain the ellagic acid which helps decrease the growth of cancer cells. These berries also contains the C vitamin, decrease the level of cholesterol and the probability of cardiovascular diseases. Rich in vitamin C, folate, iron and potassium, raspberries also provide high amounts of insoluble fiber (thanks to all those little seeds) as well as respectable amounts of the soluble fiber pectin, which helps control cholesterol levels.

Raspberries contain a large amount of cellulose. Since cooking does not destroy these compounds, raspberry jam may also be beneficial. Raspberry is one of the few fruits whose consumption would not have much effect on the body’s blood sugar levels. A glass of Raspberries contains 60 calories, 1 gram of fats and 8 grams of carbohydrates.

Advice: A natural face mask made raspberries helps protect against the sun’s rays. Vitamin C’s antioxidant powers help fade age spots and discoloration. It also rounds out the skin to fill in minor wrinkles.

4. Mango. A middle-sized mango fruit contains 57 milligrams of C vitamin which constitutes the daily norm for a human’ nourishment. This antioxidant helps to prevent the arthritis, is used in wounds recovery and enforces the immunity system. Pregnant women and people with anemia are advised to eat this fruit regularly. It is also valuable to combat acidity and poor digestion. Mango also contains the A vitamin. One fruit of mango has 135 calories, 1 gram of fats and 4 grams of carbohydrates.

Advice: Some varieties do not turn red, orange or yellow. If buying these green varieties, look for other signs they are ripe such as a nice sweet fragrance. They should yield nicely to a light press with the fingertip. If they are brought unripe, they can be put in a paper bag in a warm place and they will ripen in a day or two.

5. Cantaloupe. Contain vitamin C (117 milligrams of C vitamin is contained in a half of cantaloupe – a double daily norm) and beta-carotene which stops the radicals from damaging the inner structures of the organism. It also contains 853 milligrams of potassium, which is twice more than in a banana. Potassium decreases the blood pressure. Cantaloupe has antioxidants that help us fight with heart diseases, high blood pressure, diabetes, cancer, aging, etc. Cantaloupe is also a very good source of potassium, vitamin B6, dietary fiber and niacin (vitamin B3). A half of cantaloupe contains 97 calories 1 gram of fats, 2 grams of carbohydrates. Cantaloupe is beneficial for arthritis, obesity, fever, rheumatism, skin diseases, high blood pressure, abdominal and stomach gas and many other diseases.

Advice: When choosing cantaloupe, choose a fully ripened melon, because according to research as fruits fully ripen, almost to the point of spoilage their antioxidant levels actually increase.

6. Cranberries. Helps to combat the infections in the urinary bladder, stop the in growing number of bacteria. Cranberry juice can inhibit the aggregation of bacteria that cause dental plaque and based on evaluation of several vitro screening tests, it has been suggested that the proanthocyanidin compounds found in cranberry may exhibit some anti-carcinogenic activity. Some medical professionals and specialists believe that quinic acid abundant in cranberry may help to prevent the development of kidney stones. Recent scientific research shows that cranberries and cranberry products contain significant amounts of antioxidants and other phytonutrients that may help protect against heart disease, cancer and other diseases. In some people, regular cranberry juice consumption for months can kill the H. pylori bacteria, which can cause stomach cancer and ulcers. Drinking cranberry juice daily may increase levels of HDL, or good cholesterol and reduce levels of LDL, or bad cholesterol. A cup of cranberry juice contains 144 calories. There are no fats or carbohydrates.

Advice: Buy a 100% cranberry juice and add water without sugar.

7. Raisins: These little pearls- are the main resource of iron which helps to transmit the oxygen to tissues. The phytonutrients and olenolic acid present in raisins makes them beneficial for the health of teeth and gums. Having antioxidant properties, raisins help keep the blood clean and flowing, by getting rid of all the impurities. Raisins are believed to be good for bone density and have been associated with lower risk of osteoporosis in women. Studies claim that raisins contain additional nutritive compounds that can protect against heart disease and colon cancer. A half cup of Raisins contains 218 calories, 3 grams of carbohydrates. It does not contain fats.

Advice: Raisins are a good source of fiber and can help cure constipation. For the purpose, boil raisins in a saucepan of water, strain the liquid and drink it. Every morning try to add little raisins in your cereals.

8. Fig. The fig is a source of potassium and carbohydrates, it also contains the vitamin B6, which is responsible for the serotonyne –“hormone of pleasure”; it decreases the amount of cholesterol. One fig contains 37-48 calories, 2 grams of carbohydrates, 0 fats. Figs are high in natural and simple sugars, minerals and fiber. They contain good levels of potassium, calcium, magnesium, iron, copper and manganese. Dried figs contain an impressive 250mg of calcium per 100g, compared to whole milk with only 118mg. Dried figs consist from about 60% of sugar, contain a lot of vitamins and it is said that humans could live on figs only.

Advice: Eat dries figs as a healthy energy snack. For extra flavor and nutrients, stuff them with nuts and a little honey.

9. Lemon. Lemon contains limonene and C vitamin which help to prevent cancer. It has a limited number of calories and does not contain carbohydrates or fats. You must know that citrus fruits in general may have a great benefit over our body; citruses are useful for your skin, bones and heart; it’s a well-known fact that citruses are great eyesight defenders and mood enhancers.[/h5]
Like  ·   · Share


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.abcliveit.com/site/ABC_Primetime_Report.html

Here's an interesting article, it was a few years ago, but still holds true today from further research done.

And, of course, debunked in this article:

http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2005/07/protandim-claims-debunked.html


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2012)

donutbaconcheeseburgers2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 14, 2012)

stroke.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not trying to sell this guys books, but it will sound that way.

A very close family friend sent me a Cook Book out of the blue. She said read the first two parts before anything else..she said it changed her life....

OK, so I receive The Food Matters Cookbook: 500 Revolutionary Recipes for Better Living in the mail a few days later..... I did as I was instructed to do......

The author is Mark Bittman and he has some very logical ways of looking at food and eating....I have tried to implement portions of his methods into my menus and eating at home, but not always what people and I want to eat...so it takes time...... I would suggest for you to check it out if you are looking to make some changes in your eating lifestyle....

HERE is his web site......

THIS is the link to the Amazon page as well......


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is from "Cheese Facts!" , an article posted in the Articles section: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/cheese-facts

By Dr. Mercola

If you’re a cheese lover struggling to resist cheese because you’ve heard it’s not good for you, then brace yourself for some really good news. Cheese can be an excellent source of nutrition, a food you may want to include more of in your diet rather than less. Cheese, especially that made from the milk of grass-pastured animals, is an excellent source of several important nutrients. One of the most valuable nutrients in cheese is vitamin K2, which the latest scientific studies indicate is even more important to your heart, brain and bones than previously thought. Cheese also provides a cornucopia of vitamins, minerals (including calcium), protein, and fat. Even if you’re lactose intolerant, there are many cheeses you will likely tolerate just fine. Most of the lactose is removed during the cheesemaking process. Pairing cheese with other foods enhances your absorption of important nutrients. This article aims to separate fact from myth and will provide guidance on how you can incorporate your favorite cheeses into your daily diet, with joy and gratitude instead of guilt. Cheese Will Clog Up Your Arteries... and Other Food Fairytales Although nobody knows for certain when or where cheesemaking first began, cheese has been a staple for thousands of years.

Cheese dates back to the domestication of milk-producing animals, between 8,000 and 10,000 years ago.1 The history of cheese can be traced back to the Roman Empire, the Middle East, Tibet, Mongolia, the Ming Dynasty, and of course Europe. In spite of its rich history and enthusiastic fan base, cheese is much maligned in America due to the saturated fat/cholesterol myth. Does eating cheese lead to obesity and heart disease? Absolutely not! This unfortunate myth stems from an outdated and seriously flawed hypothesis, perpetuated by decades of wildly successful marketing. Numerous recent studies have confirmed saturated fat is NOT associated with obesity or heart disease and is actually associated with improved heart health. Most Americans today are consuming inadequate saturated fat. In fact, the Greeks, French and Germans eat much more cheese than Americans but enjoy lower rates of hypertension and obesity.2 I believe one of the primary factors driving obesity is overconsumption of sugar, refined grain and processed food in the standard American diet, made worse by a sedentary lifestyle. Given these facts, many nutritional experts believe that most people need 50 to 70 percent healthful fats in their diet for optimal health, and I agree. Cheese is a delicious way to help you meet that requirement Cheese holds a wealth of good nutrition, including: High-quality protein and amino acids High-quality saturated fats and omega-3 fats Vitamins and minerals, including calcium, zinc, phosphorus, vitamins A, D, B2 (riboflavin) and B12 Vitamin K2 CLA (conjugated linoleic acid), a powerful cancer-fighter and metabolism booster

Natural Cheese Versus Fake Cheese

There is a difference between natural cheese and processed “cheese foods.” Natural cheese is a simple fermented dairy product, made with nothing more than a few basic ingredients — milk, starter culture, salt and an enzyme called rennet. Salt is a crucial ingredient for flavor, ripening and preservation. You can tell a natural cheese by its label, which will state the name of the cheese variety, such as “cheddar cheese,” “blue cheese,” or “brie.” Real cheese requires refrigeration. The starter culture and cheesemaking methods are what give each variety of cheese its particular taste, texture, shape and nutritional profile. The following factors differentiate between one variety of cheese and another: Specific starter culture, which is the bacteria or mold strains that ripen the cheese Type of milk used (cow, sheep, goat, etc.), and the conditions under which those animals were raised Methods of curdling, cutting, cooking and forming the curd Ripening conditions such as temperature, humidity, and aging time (curing) Processed cheese or “cheese food” is a different story. These products are typically pasteurized and otherwise adulterated with a variety of additives that detract from their nutritional value. The label will always include the words “pasteurized process,” which should be your clue to walk on by. Velveeta3 is one example, with additives like sodium phosphate, sodium citronate and various coloring agents. Another clue is that most don’t require refrigeration. So, be it Velveeta, Cheese Whiz, squeeze cheese, spray cheese, or some other imposter — these are NOT real cheeses and should be banished from your shopping cart. Raw Cheese from Pasture-Raised Animals is the Ultimate Ideally, the cheese you consume should be made from the milk of grass-fed animals raised on pasture, rather than grain-fed or soy-fed animals confined to feedlot stalls. The biologically appropriate diet for cows is grass, but 90 percent of standard grocery store cheeses are made from the milk of CAFO cows. These cheeses are nutritionally inferior to those from grass-pastured animals. The higher quality the milk, the higher the quality of the cheese... it’s just that simple.

Even cheesemakers will tell you that raw cheese has a richer and deeper flavor than cheese made from pasteurized milk because heat destroys the enzymes and good bacteria that add flavor to the cheese. They explain that raw cheese has flavors that derive from the pastureland that nourished the animals producing the milk, much like wine is said to draw its unique flavors from individual vineyards. Grass-fed dairy products not only taste better, they are also nutritionally superior: Cheese made from the milk of grass-fed cows has the ideal omega-6 to omega-3 fat ratio of 2:1. By contrast, the omega-6 to omega-3 ratio of grain-fed milk is heavily weighted on the side of omega-6 fats (25:1), which are already excessive in the standard American diet. Grass-fed dairy combats inflammation in your body, whereas grain-fed dairy contributes to it. Grass-fed cheese contains about five times the CLA of grain-fed cheese. Because raw cheese is not pasteurized, natural enzymes in the milk are preserved, increasing its nutritional punch. Grass-fed cheese is considerably higher in calcium, magnesium, beta-carotene, and vitamins A, C, D and E. Organic grass-fed cheese is free of antibiotics and growth hormones.

The FDA Cracks Down on Raw Cheese

For years, federal regulators have been threatening to ban raw milk products, including raw cheese, due to what they claim are increased safety risks. Lately, they’ve begun targeting artisan cheesemakers, as this is a fast growing industry in America.4 However, the FDA’s crackdown on raw cheese is based on a flawed argument.5 According to Grist, between 1973 and 1999 there’s not a single report of illness from either raw or pasteurized cheeses. However, since the year 2000, illnesses have begun to appear from raw and pasteurized cheese alike. Most outbreaks have been found to result from post-production contamination and laxity in quality control, not lack of pasteurization. The truth is that raw cheese is not inherently dangerous, provided high standards are followed in the cheesemaking process. Hard cheeses like cheddar dry out as they age, making them relatively inhospitable to invading bacteria. The FDA’s attack on raw cheese is not based on facts, but simply is an extension of their long-standing hostility toward raw milk in general.

Salt Content Prompts Cries of ‘Cheesageddon’

Another recent concern is that cheese contains excessively high levels of salt. The Consensus Action on Salt and Health (CASH) is a group interested in reducing the salt in processed foods and is urging the cheese industry to reduce the amount of salt in cheese.6 It is true that American food is the saltiest food in the world. But how much is cheese responsible for the excess sodium in the American diet? Cheese looks like a minor player when you consider the amount of salt in processed food and restaurant food, and how much more of those are consumed than cheese. Take a look at the table below, which compares salt levels in the saltiest cheeses and in the saltiest restaurant dishes, and you’ll see what I mean. Keep in mind that your sodium intake should be less than about 2,300 mg per day, which is approximately a teaspoon. About 90 percent of the salt in the standard American diet comes from packaged foods and restaurant foods. Only about 11 percent is attributable to the salt you add during cooking and at the dinner table. Your sodium intake is even lower if you salt your food with natural sea salt instead of processed salt. It seems clear to me that, given all of the nutrition packed into a relatively small piece of cheese, the sodium is not much of an issue, particularly if you minimize processed or packaged foods and don’t eat out often.

Food (Cheeses Listed are the Saltiest Varieties)

Sodium (mg) Roquefort cheese (100g) 1,300 Edam cheese (100g) 1,200 Feta cheese (100g) 1,200 Chicken McNuggets (100g)7 1,600 Dunkin Donuts Salt Bagel8 3,420 Ruby Tuesday Chicken Piccata 4,194 P.F. Chang’s Mu Shu Pork 5,820 Red Robin Buffalo Clucks and Fries 4,479 P.F. Chang’s Pork and Double Pan-Fried Noodles — awarded “Saltiest Food in America” 7,900 Vitamin K2, Vitamin D3, and Calcium — A Whole in One! Download Interview Transcript Cheese contains a synergistic blend of nutrients that make it a veritable nutritional powerhouse. When consumed together, vitamins K2 and D3 and calcium are especially powerful for protecting your bones, brain and heart. And cheese contains all three! I recently interviewed Dr. Kate Rheamue-Bleue, a Naturopathic Physician and author of one of the most comprehensive books on vitamin K2. Vitamin K2 plays critical roles in protecting your heart, brain, and bones, as well as giving you some protection from cancer.9 Not only does K2 help channel calcium into the proper areas of your body (bones and teeth), it also prevents it from being deposited in areas where it shouldn’t, such as your arteries and soft tissues. So, taking calcium supplements when you don’t have adequate vitamin K2 is a setup for arterial calcification and cardiovascular problems. Since cheeses are all produced by different strains of bacteria, they differ in their total vitamin K2 content, as well as their K2 subtypes. Cheeses contain primarily subtypes MK-4, MK-8 and MK-9, in varying proportions. MK-4 is the least biologically active form (but the most abundant form in cheese), so it takes more of it for your body to benefit. MK-7, MK-8 and MK-9 stay active in your body longer so your body can benefit from much lower levels. According to a 2009 Dutch study,10 subtypes MK-7, MK-8 and MK-9 are associated with reduced vascular calcification even at small dietary intakes (as low as 1 to 2 mcg per day). When It Comes to K2,

How Do Your Favorite Cheeses Stack Up?

In my interview with Dr. Rheamue-Bleue, she identified the cheeses highest in K2 are Gouda and Brie, which contain about 75 mcg per ounce. Hard cheeses are about 30 percent higher in vitamin K2 than soft cheeses. In perusing the nutritional tables myself, I found it interesting that the cheeses highest in vitamin K2 also tend to be the highest in protein and calcium — so the most nutritious overall. Just realize that the values listed for “vitamin K” in common nutritional tables are of limited value because they don’t specify what TYPE of vitamin K they’re measuring. As it turns out, scientists have found high levels of MK-7 in one type of cheese: Edam.11 This is wonderful news for those of you who would much rather sit down to a slice of Edam than a bowl of natto! (Natto, a strongly fermented Japanese soybean product, has the highest MK-7 level of any food.) Earlier, I made my case for selecting raw cheeses from grass-pastured, grass-fed animals. However, cheese contains a bacterially-derived form of K2, so it doesn’t matter if the cheese was made from grass-fed milk or not — the bacteria used to culture the cheese is the same. Grass-fed dairy is important for the other reasons I’ve already discussed — just not specifically for the K2.

To summarize then, if you’re going to select cheese with your primary goal being a good source of vitamin K2, the best ones are: Gouda Brie Edam Other cheeses with lesser, but significant, levels of K2: Cheddar, Colby, hard goat cheese, Swiss, and Gruyere.12 Smile and Say Cheese! Cheese lovers rejoice! Don’t be afraid to add healthy high-quality cheese to your diet. Cheese offers a synergistic blend of vitamins, minerals, amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids, including the magic trio of vitamin D3, vitamin K2 and calcium. This nutrient triad is vitally important for reducing your risk of cardiovascular disease and osteoporosis. And don’t be afraid of raw cheese (as long as it comes from a reputable cheesemaker), which beats ordinary cheese in both taste and nutrition. Your best option is cheese made from the milk of pasture-raised cows, sheep and goats, as opposed to feedlot livestock fed grain and soy. Although some cheeses are fairly high in salt, their sodium levels pale in comparison to those in common fast foods, processed foods and popular restaurant entrees that make up a large part of the standard American diet. My top picks are Gouda, Brie, and Edam cheese, but you can’t go wrong with high-quality cheddar, Swiss, Colby, Gruyere, and goat cheese. For an extensive website about cheeses, including a database that’s searchable by name, country of origin, type of milk, and even texture, you might enjoy *Cheese.com*.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got around to reading this Pops. Great information. Love cheese. Heck I love everything the Doc says not to eat.


----------



## edwardfrancis (Dec 5, 2017)

Add more fruits and vegetables to your diet.


----------

